# Thermometer on a Weber Kettle



## Finney (Oct 19, 2005)

Thermometer on a Weber Kettle.  Anybody done it?  Thought about it?
I've been thinking about it for a while and now seems like a good time to do it.
Tel-Tru  has a 15% off promotion through the end of the month on their BBQ thermometers.  Just put in discount code # *BBP705* when you go to the checkout.

Thinking about the BQ250 for the kettle.  2.5in face, 2.5in stem, 150*-750* temp range.  $23.80 with the discount.

What you think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Didn't you just buy 2 ? ?  :!:


----------



## Finney (Oct 19, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Didn't you just buy 2 ? ?  :!:


Not two of those.  LOL :grin: 
Damn... you are everywhere. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As are you.  :taunt: 

I've thought about putting one in my Platinum lid ~ I'm just afraid I'll pull a Greg!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 19, 2005)

Drilling the hole is easy.  Just put painters tape on both sides of the metal.  Drill a pilot hole and then use a UNI-bit to get it to the right size. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 19, 2005)

I just stick my Taylor down into the vent. It makes it so you can't use the hanger, but I usually just set the lid onto the chimney that's on top of the Smokey Joe anyway.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 19, 2005)

I just stick my Maverick probe in the vent hole.


----------



## smokein (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kettle temp. guage*

Go on the BBQGURU.com web site. they have a temp. guage for the kettle on there site. List for $25.00 plus UPS.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 19, 2005)

Ah Chris, just do it! I have a therm. that I stick in the vent and it works great. I then can also use it on the WSM threw the vent.


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

I bought the Tel-Tru grill thermometer yesterday.  I'll be drilling the mounting hole as soon as it arrives and I figure exactly where I want it mounted.  Also bought one of the smoker therms with the "glow in the dark" dials.
As I mentioned earlier... 15% off, and they don't charge for regular shipping. :grin:


----------



## Smokin' U (Nov 28, 2005)

Finney, where did you mount the thermometer?  I'm with Jeff.  I don't want it to interfere with anything.


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry... I forgot I left you guys hanging on this one.  

I measured how far the damper was mounted out from the base of the handle brkt and it was 2 3/4".  So that was my starting point.  Looking at it for a while I decided to go 3" from the handle brkt on the opposite side.

My thinking was that when grilling indirect, my coals will be on two sides of the kettle and the vent and the therm would be between them on the opposite sides of the kettle.

Seems to work fine so far, but I haven't put a turkey in there since mounting it.  Should be fine with beer can chicken or most anything else.


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll take a picture when I get home.

no... that's right.  #-o   I don't have a digital camera. :badgrin:


----------



## Smokin' U (Nov 28, 2005)

At least Christmas isn't too far away.  Maybe Santa will bring you one.

Did you do anything special to drill the lid?


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2005)

Put masking tape on the area, marked it with pen.
Drilled small pilot hole.
Drilled, 5/16" hole.

The Tel-Tru grill thermometers use a small clip to hold them in place.  So it's not a huge hole like I drilled in the WSM for it's therm.  That one was either 3/4" of 7/8"... I don't remember.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd like to add another vote for simply sticking a thermometer in a vent hole.  I bought a $4 replacement thermometer for a gas grill.....fits nicely...and I can close the vent 1/2 way.....which is fine.

For bigger projects....I use the meat thermometer.


----------

